# Carlisle meet 11th May



## eggyg (Apr 27, 2018)

I know it’s short notice and it’s a Friday but @HOBIE, @SadhbhFiadh and I are planning to meet up at 11.30 onwards in a Wetherspoons pub on Botchergate, 2/3 minutes walk from train station. There are two so will check accessibility,  toilets etc and if anyone who wants to come and needs to know just ask. All welcome. @HOBIE has proclaimed it a Border Reiver meet but you don’t have to be called Carruthers, Graham, Armstrong, Johnston, Bell, and the other myriad of Border Reiver names but if you are I will treat you to a Diet Coke!  Edited to include venue.

The Woodrow Wilson ( AKA Woody’s)
Botchergate
Carlisle.

Attendees so far;
@eggyg  + Mr Eggy ( maybe, got a photographic thingy at Penrith at 2pm).

@HOBIE + mate

@SadhbhFiadh + Alison


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2018)

Hope you have a good time  You'll have to have another when I get back up North!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Hope you have a good time  You'll have to have another when I get back up North!


Definitely! Can you sticky that for me please.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Definitely! Can you sticky that for me please.


Stuck


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Apr 28, 2018)

me plus one


----------



## eggyg (Apr 28, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> me plus one


Duly noted!


----------



## eggyg (Apr 28, 2018)

Anyone interested,  Carlisle is easy to get to by train from Glasgow, Edinburgh, Lancashire and Newcastle. All direct. The venue is 2/3 minutes walk from station. Would love to see you.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

Really looking forward to the trip in the Toot toot. & meeting U2.  I will have a talk with T1 mate who said he was interested in coming. Try & stop me from turning up


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

Have been on Google Earth to see where the Weatherspoons is.  Being a spark I love the way these places are done out. No cables on show from Sound, Cctv , or Electricory.  & all at good prices.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

When ever I go somewhere I look for places to get food etc. Its in my nature ???  There are a few in Carlisle but its "Fish on Fridays" in Weatherspoons. Guess what I am getting for bait. Scampi or Fish& Chips ?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

PS. Subway easy walk as well. Normal Fish & Chip shop


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Apr 28, 2018)

Of, if you want the best fish supper for 50 miles around it, go to the Fryery.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2018)

Train from Newcastle is only £7.50 & passes some great sights in the Tyne valley.


----------



## HOBIE (May 2, 2018)

Not long now !  Sun is out as well


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2018)

One weeks time ! Its lovely weather today & ideal for a ride in a toot to.


----------



## HOBIE (May 6, 2018)

I have been out in the garden today & got SUN-BURNT  We will have to find a beer Garden for Fri ?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (May 6, 2018)




----------



## SadhbhFiadh (May 8, 2018)

Just stopping in to say I will be bringing a companion, Alison. See you all on Friday.
S.


----------



## eggyg (May 8, 2018)

Looking forward to it, Woody’s has a beer garden @HOBIE but forecast not that brilliant. But let's hope and pray. What time are your trains due in? Don't want to be sitting on my Jack Jones for hours!


----------



## eggyg (May 8, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> Of, if you want the best fish supper for 50 miles around it, go to the Fryery.


You’re dead right, fab fish and chips, just a pity it's so cramped.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (May 8, 2018)

We should get in at back of 11.


----------



## HOBIE (May 8, 2018)

Should be around 11ish for me, if I get to Newcastle on time. Newcastle-Carlisle about 1.30mn. Woodsy is the place ?


----------



## eggyg (May 8, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Should be around 11ish for me, if I get to Newcastle on time. Newcastle-Carlisle about 1.30mn. Woodsy is the place ?


The Woodrow Wilson, affectionately know as Woody’s. I will be there about 11.30, will send PM with my phone number.


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2018)

Its TOMOROW ! . A day off for me .   Ask me if I am going to enjoy ?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (May 10, 2018)

I've been reading the weatherspoons menu all day!


----------



## eggyg (May 10, 2018)

See you both tomorrow. @HOBIE and @SadhbhFiadh. Weather looking good.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2018)

I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## eggyg (May 11, 2018)

Had a fab meet up. Gorgeous fish and chips and good crack. Here’s to the next one!


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 11, 2018)

Glad you had a good time!


----------

